
Anycast in 9 easy steps - nullrouten
https://www.samir.ca/2016/12/11/build-your-own-anycast-network-in-9-steps.html
======
LogicX
Great article. See also the linkedin comments:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/build-your-own-anycast-
networ...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/build-your-own-anycast-
network-9-steps-samir-jafferali)

------
jazoom
Says 9 easy steps, then in nearly every single step the author mentioned how
it was a painful slog to complete the step...

